# Tennessee Uga game



## toyota4x4h (Oct 10, 2015)

This isn't the game thread but I guess it could be..just wondering if any of yall gon guys will be up there. Pm me I'd like to meet up have a beer or something. Uga fan or 10rc fan don't matter!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

This game does not set up well for UGA.  Dobb's mobility will give UGA's defense problems.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

Taking bets now on what the excuse will be.  But, but....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2015)

maybe its raining.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

All I can tell you guys is it doesn't hurt anymore....... Go Dawgs beat the vols!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> maybe its raining.



Thought about that one already but the rain will be gone by kickoff so we will need a new one.......


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2015)

I didn't make an excuse last week and if we lose I won't make one this week. Win lose or tie I am red and black till I die.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Taking bets now on what the excuse will be.  But, but....




it wasnt raining


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Throwback said:


> it wasnt raining



Uga

"We got used to playing in the rain last week and couldn't use our speed to the outside"

"These ref's are letting UT hold every play but call it on the Dawgs"

"CMR just didn't show any emotion on the sideline and our players feed off of that"

"Jameis Winston"



UT

"We played too many freshman"

"Our coaches got too conservative in the 2nd half"


"Our smoke unis caused confusion for Dobbs".





Go Noles!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

Good ones


Anyone else

Almost game time


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2015)

richt pooch kicked


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> richt pooch kicked


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

We got three running backs that could start for any team. We got three quarterbacks that couldn't start for any team.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2015)

field is bad

team has too many freshmen


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

Throwback said:


> field is bad
> 
> team has too many freshmen



Just beat the cutoff


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

Game time fellers.   Where the dogs at????


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Game time fellers.   Where the dogs at????



Just got back from the grocery store! Go Dawgs beat 10RC it's game time!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> I didn't make an excuse last week and if we lose I won't make one this week. Win lose or tie I am red and black till I die.







Well, your gonna be black and blue after today, just like last week.  Complete embarrassment to the entire state of Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, your gonna be black and blue after today, just like last week.  Complete embarrassment to the entire state of Georgia.



Shut yo mouf!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, your gonna be black and blue after today, just like last week.  Complete embarrassment to the entire state of Georgia.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Mike Bobo


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Let's see if UGA can win today.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 10, 2015)

WOW. Chubb out for game. After watching that replay no way he is coming back.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 10, 2015)

Chubb is done


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Chubb is done and so is UGA


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Dang that was nasty.

Hate to see it


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Yep


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2015)

Looks like he probably just lost his ACL or Medial ligaments.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

Career ending injury.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm in the woods was it a dirty hit?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

That was sickling.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 10, 2015)

Man as much as I like giving you Georgia guys a hard time seeing something like that happen makes me sick to my stomach. Chubb seems like a model kid. This is terrible.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 10, 2015)

Surprised they showed that replay twice. How is it this happens against UT every year??


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2015)

Well darn....


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Make you sick to look at


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 10, 2015)

I hate it for him. That did not look good. Praying that it is not as serious as it looked and that God's healing hand is upon him.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

As much as pain as I'm in this week, I would have it all over if Chubb would be ok, but that was horrible.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

No dirty hit, Just rolled up on it.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 10, 2015)

deerbandit said:


> I'm in the woods was it a dirty hit?



No. Atleast not IMO. Just went down wrong in after he got hit.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2015)

deerbandit said:


> I'm in the woods was it a dirty hit?



No. He was going out of bounds and planted his foot and his knee bent backwards.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

No pass.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

ut lineman trying to bait UGA into fight because they are emotional about Chubb.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

freedog74 said:


> Chubb is done and so is UGA


Show some class


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

Int UGA!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 10, 2015)

Int uga!!!!!


----------



## Slingblade (Oct 10, 2015)

Of course the ever classy vol fans cheered when they saw the replay of him being down.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Career ending injury.



And the end of the season for us.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Int


----------



## oldenred (Oct 10, 2015)

Chubb is done for the season. Huge loss


----------



## nickel back (Oct 10, 2015)

Well that's his season this year for sure


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Career ending injury.



Let's hope not. Chubb is a baller.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Cbs commercial broadcast station


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's hope not. Chubb is a baller.



Hopefully it is an ACL and he can make a bounce back like Gurley. Surprised they haven't take him off the field yet.


----------



## swamp (Oct 10, 2015)

Man I feel bad for Chubb, that didnt look good.  Hope he can recover quickly! I hope not an ACL but MCL a little easier to recover from.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 10, 2015)

Pray it isn't a career killer...looked like just a bad hyperextended.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Two bad teams right here


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2015)

Can somebody make a play on offense?


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 10, 2015)

Sure hated to see that.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 10, 2015)

Hate that for Chubb - good kid and I hope he gets back soon.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Come on Dawgs get something going!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

He is definitely in pain.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 10, 2015)

Maybe this will make the Dawgs play hard for Chubb like they did for Rambo vs GT several season ago.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Another 3 and out looks familiar


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm trying to follow along on espn's game summary. Are both teams that dang bad or just feeling each other out? We have got to have something better or different than Lambert.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

I say 0-0 into overtime


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

UT's field is a cow pasture, UT lineman injured now.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

Looks like we brought the game plan from last week.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

Put in Bauta. I'm done with Lambert, and Ramsey can't throw anything but pick 6's.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

Want be 0-0. They will score we may not.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Terrible tackling by Uga


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2015)

Pitiful tackling


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2015)

deerbandit said:


> I'm trying to follow along on espn's game summary. Are both teams that dang bad or just feeling each other out? We have got to have something better or different than Lambert.



I'd say feeling each other out. You have to remember that UT has started strong every game this year but runs out of gas in the 2nd half. IF Georgia can weather the 1st half storm the lack of depth will give UGA the advantage...... and then Dobbs breaks it to the 1 yard line.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

I could have gone hunting. I should have gone hunting.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 10, 2015)

volsux only play 3 quarters..........


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

Td uga!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Wow


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

He almost messed that one up.



Nice play by Uga defense


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I could have gone hunting. I should have gone hunting.



Go hunting Elfiii.



Don't forget to leave a couple out there for the sports forum hunt in November.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2015)

Don't start hot doggin it Floyd!


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 10, 2015)

GO DAWGS!!!!Get that boy some oxygen!!! Was running out of gas fast.


----------



## swamp (Oct 10, 2015)

Tired as all get out, but I made it - Leonard Floyd LOL


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

DSGB said:


> Don't start hot doggin it Floyd!



x2, he wasn't gassed, he was showing off.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go hunting Elfiii.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to leave a couple out there for the sports forum hunt in November.



Starting next weekend I won't miss another weekend of hunting.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

Great. The cable just went out. I'm snakebit.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Well...we could be gt


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> Well...we could be gt






Yep they SUCK.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm a die hard UGA fan and don't question the coaches much but even now I'm ready to see anyone besides lambert and ramsey. Seems to me lambert is scared to throw downfield and like said earlier it seems all Ramsey does is throw pic 6's. With Chubb out we better find something!


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Can someone learn to tackle!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> Well...we could be gt



Hey It's raining.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2015)

UT third and goal from the 4 , Lee.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

The sun is out. It's on now


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> UT third and goal from the 4 , Lee.



Thanks Robert. I got the radio on the UGA broadcast.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

Stuck at work.  What's score?


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 10, 2015)

7-0 UGA UT about to kick a Field Goal unless they go for it.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 10, 2015)

7-3 uga


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 10, 2015)

this lambert fella aint too sharp.


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Wow...Lambert is stinking it up so far


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

A first down!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2015)

They're lucky to have given up only the FG. 

Why does Lambert keep throwing the ball into the ground?


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

DSGB said:


> They're lucky to have given up only the FG.
> 
> Why does Lambert keep throwing the ball into the ground?



That is a good question.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

Put Bauta in!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 10, 2015)

DSGB said:


> They're lucky to have given up only the FG.
> 
> Why does Lambert keep throwing the ball into the ground?



His release point is to late.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 10, 2015)

Michel with 2 big plays!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2015)

DSGB said:


> They're lucky to have given up only the FG.
> 
> Why does Lambert keep throwing the ball into the ground?



lack of confidence leads to throwing too hard, throwing too  low.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2015)

The nose of the ball is pointed down coming out of his hand. Mechanics breaking down?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2015)

That was much better! TD Mitchell!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

All right!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2015)

Boom!!! Great catch!


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Wow Lambert completed a pass for a TD


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

Finally.....


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

Maybe the O is going to kick it up a notch of our head case QB can hack it.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 10, 2015)

Man some of you wannabe dawgs need to go cheer for another team. Debbiedowners around here. 

Go dawgs.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 10, 2015)

Gary Danielson sucks by the way too


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 10, 2015)

When will we see some more KM 4 ?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

No Debbie downer here just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Come on D stop them right here and get the ball back!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Good deal 3 and out


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Now lets put a drive together


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2015)

Defense did their job. Let's see if they can keep it going on offense.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

We are not getting pressure on their QB. Need a better pass rush.


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

I hope that Sony can hold up with these carries.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2015)

Getting Rome and Carter involved.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

Michel over 50 yds so far. Looking good.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

O showing some life


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2015)

ugh.... looked like one of Griffith's kicks.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2015)

Morgan with the miss. Smh


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Come D get the stop, turnover or whatever!!!! Lets Go Dawgs!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

I wish Richt would just go for it on these 4th downs instead of trying for a field goal.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

Our pass defense still sux.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

Good job D!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

like it! The o needs to finish this drive!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Our pass defense still sux.



When we play zone for sure! Need to just play man and send the house!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Special teams as usual. We start on 10 or less they start on 30. Fg...


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2015)

Sony!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

yes sir!!!!


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> When we play zone for sure! Need to just play man and send the house!



Nice avatar you have


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Looks like Sony is heading the work great so far


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Got points


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

freedog74 said:


> Nice avatar you have



Thanks do you need something?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

Think we are going to really miss Chubb in the second half.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Think we are going to really miss Chubb in the second half.



Don't forget about number 22


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

D playing fb!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes sir!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Update 33-10 Clemson


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

Finally a pass rush.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Come on Dawgs!!!!!! Lets finish this one!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

Great punt Return Davis.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 10, 2015)

May have gotten away with one there. Atta boy Carter!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

Backups stepping up for UGA, reggie davis in for McKenzie.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

10Rc meltdown!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Now you see why we pooch kick


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Come on D!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

Danielson is a moron, Smith just stopped and let the UT defender come to him , no foul.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Don't forget about number 22



^^^^
This. I'd give them a heavy dose of Hicks and Douglas. 
By the way I agree Danielson sucks!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

Ball game

Good win dogs


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

Bout sick of the announcers.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

As long as they don't pass we looking good


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Like I said


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

Wow.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

Another breakdown on pass defense.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Announcers want Tennessee to come back badly


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

I didn't think you were allowed to just block a defender downfield while the ball was in the air.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

It's all good! Come on make something out of nothing right here


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Maybe they make the decision on which games they cover. Want it close.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Wow


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Special teams


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 10, 2015)

ewww


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Every game


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2015)

ouch


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> Announcers want Tennessee to come back badly



Yes they do.  Danielson whining about every call UT doesn't get and doesn't mention the stuff UT is pulling.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

Wow, that fumble is gonna hurt now.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

What a joke


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ball game
> 
> Good win dogs



Yep, the Rout is on.







Uh oh.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

Letting them back in the game!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Secondary is awesome. Tackling coverage...


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2015)

I feel like I am back in the Golf/Donavan era.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

No matter the coordinator, tackling been the problem for years


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

Absolutely terrible coaching. Had them beat and basically quit playing and give them 2 gift wrapped touchdowns.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

Danielson whining about every call against UT and just flat out ignored the downfield block on the TD vs UGA.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2015)

halftime go dwags.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2015)

Georgia seriously needs a new coach.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

Classy 10rc fans flipping UGA team off while walking into the locker room.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Cmr looks like a defeated man.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

How did the coaching cost those two scores? Come on guys seriously!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Should be a good 2nd half.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2015)

clemson 33-10 over tek in 3rd.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

Coaching didn't cause the fumble or getting put on your butt by a receiver. Our boys better just put their big boy pants on and play some dang football!!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

if Richt losses this game to a third rate Tenn team, he needs to go.  Get a freaking pass rush.  stupid, stupid coaching


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> Coaching didn't cause the fumble or getting put on your butt by a receiver. Our boys better just put their big boy pants on and play some dang football!!



Exactly!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Special teams. How can their guys get such good returns and ours dodge bullets and get hammered? It's been that way for years.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Just all bad luck


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> How did the coaching cost those two scores? Come on guys seriously!!!!



Really? you would think after 15 years of "Saint Richt" Georgia would have at least backed into a NC...but as long as he is a 10-2 coach most Georgia fans are happy...but whatever, if some of ya'll are happy with being mediocre then more power to ya.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

Michel should've put both hands on the football on that return when he saw contact coming. It wasn't like he was blind sided with it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 10, 2015)

You Uga fans lol. No wonder ppl laugh at you!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

I guess I'm watching is different game. An if I'm not mistaken 10RC is ranked number 1 in kickoff returns at least thats what was said at the start of the game,


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Dutch said:


> Really? you would think after 15 years of "Saint Richt" Georgia would have at least backed into a NC...but as long as he is a 10-2 coach most Georgia fans are happy...but whatever, if some of ya'll are happy with being mediocre then more power to ya.



Slow down brother I never said that. I guess I'm trying to figure how the last 14 points are the coaches fault.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You Uga fans lol. No wonder ppl laugh at you!



I agree 100% our fan base is a joke


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Slow down brother I never said that. I guess I'm trying to figure how the last 14 points are the coaches fault.



Richt has definitely under achieved as a whole....he has had plenty of talent,but Richt just don't have the killer mentality and that reflects on the players.

Just my opinion...YMMV.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Dutch said:


> Richt has definitely under achieved as a whole....he has had plenty of talent,but Richt just don't have the killer mentality and that reflects on the players.
> 
> Just my opinion...YMMV.



Never said he hasn't just can't lay the come back on him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

You're up by 7 at half, on the road, against a team that always plays you tough, and you're ready to fire the coach? 

Calm down Dawg fans, at least wait to see the final result.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I agree 100% our fan base is a joke



 So we are suppose to walk around with butterflies and rainbows shooting out our tailends and never say nothing negative about the team and Richt?

And if someone does than they are not a "real"fan and a joke...typical.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I agree 100% our fan base is a joke



Thank you! And I'm not bashing just bec I like 10rc. What I'm catching up on reading here and hat I see in person fan wise right now..pathetic. Worst groups I've seen.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Never said he hasn't just can't lay the come back on him.



 It isn't just this game...its 15 years of hype and unfulfilled potential.

But win, lose or draw...I'll still pull for the dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Dutch said:


> So we are suppose to walk around with butterflies and rainbows shooting out our tailends and never say nothing negative about the team and Richt?
> 
> And if someone does than they are not a "real"fan and a joke...typical.



It was joke with a 10RC fan. Again slow down.........


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Thank you! And I'm not bashing just bec I like 10rc. What I'm catching up on reading here and hat I see in person fan wise right now..pathetic. Worst groups I've seen.



Like your fans flicking our players off while their walking in to the tunnel?


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It was joke with a 10RC fan. Again slow down.........



Ok...guess my sarcasm/joke meter needs re-calibrating...


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 10, 2015)

Michel is going to be ur workhorse now after Chubbs horrible injury
So why in the he-- does richt have him returning kicks
Stupid coaching ------again!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Dutch said:


> It isn't just this game...its 15 years of hype and unfulfilled potential.
> 
> But win, lose or draw...I'll still pull for the dawgs.



As will I! go Dawgs win this game!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Like your fans flicking our players off while their walking in to the tunnel?



And cheering when Chubb went out


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

Well there's the pooch kick.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2015)

Classy fans...


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> As will I! go Dawgs win this game!!!!



Just venting frustrations...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Dutch said:


> Classy fans...



Is that Toyota????


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Good start for the defense. Now we need to score on this drive to take control back in this game


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Just what the Dr. ordered!!! Lets go get some points


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> And cheering when Chubb went out



Volsux. Pure Tennessee trash.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

Way to hold em D. Now let's put some dang points on the board Schotty!!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2015)

We need a hobb-nailed boot right about now.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Volsux. Pure Tennessee trash.



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

Waste another TO.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

We need a first down right here.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

We're going to need that time out back at the end of the game.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

CBS don't miss an opportunity for a commercial break do they?


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Waste another TO.



Come on kydawg. Team going to pick up on your bad vibes.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

I love it when we put the ball in Lambert's hands. He is always making great plays.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

3 and out


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

I love commercials


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Clemson scoring a million points. Games started at the same time. Theirs will be over ours will still be in 3 rd quarter.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

I liked the 3rd down call. Schotty wants to go for it.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 10, 2015)

Richt burns timeouts quicker than u change channels


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> Clemson scoring a million points. Games started at the same time. Theirs will be over ours will still be in 3 rd quarter.


That game has been over.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I liked the 3rd down call. Schotty wants to go for it.


He's hunting in Wyoming with a 30-30.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Tennessee uses crisco


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

Pass defense fail again.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2015)

Just got home and turned it on. Tenn. about to score. How's the dogs doin


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2015)

Guess that explains everything. TD vols


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Tied up


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Still not worried


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> He's hunting in Wyoming with a 30-30.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Wish I could say I am surprised, but it would be a lie.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 10, 2015)

12 on the field
Gotta be kindin


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Anything other than a turnover or 3 and out would be pretty nice here.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Maybe he can get a job at Lambert's throwing the rolls


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

I should've went hunting this evening like you Elfiii.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 10, 2015)

Ur are watching the beginning of the end for richt

Plus is it just me or does the media ALWAYS pull for GA opponents


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Twiggbuster said:


> Ur are watching the beginning of the end for richt
> 
> Plus is it just me or does the media ALWAYS pull for GA opponents



We need to play on Thursdays or get that woman announcer on ESPN.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

Danielson is horrible.  Actively rooting for UT.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Twiggbuster said:


> Ur are watching the beginning of the end for richt
> 
> Plus is it just me or does the media ALWAYS pull for GA opponents



Just on CBS. ESPN is usually pretty unbiased to me.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Special teams


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Tennessee with all the momentum now. Dawgs better get their heads in the game or it's over with.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

1/9 on 3rd downs. Sweet. Punt sucked too.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 10, 2015)

Gary Danielson is terrible 
A real tool


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Is UGA trying to loose the game?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Twiggbuster said:


> Gary Danielson is terrible
> A real tool



Yep. Don't like Verne either.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm sick of hearing about how veteran our O-line is and how good Pike is. The O-line the last two games have looked like garbage! Put Bauta in Richt, at least he can run!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

Danielson has never had any use for Georgia.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

UGA not tackling and doesn't have a QB who can't hit a barn or run out of a wet paper bag.   This game may get out of hand in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2015)

ouch. bet slayers drankin now.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Very good. Exactly what I was hoping for. Good job Dawgs. All around great performance so far.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 10, 2015)

Punter looks like a shank ready to happen every time
We look awful


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

28 unanswered points. Gotta love it


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2015)

toolmkr20 said:


> I should've went hunting this evening like you Elfiii.



Yep...

To heck with it... I'm going to Outback...It will be better than watching this mess.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Still not worried


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

28 unanswered


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 10, 2015)

vols will cave in the 4th - that's what they do


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Getting 3 yards is good for us. Allowing 5 yards is good for us.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

There's a stoppage in play and no commercial? I'm shocked, honestly.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Only hope for UGA is that the normal vols show up in the 4th quarter and choke.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> There's a stoppage in play and no commercial? I'm shocked, honestly.



You spoke too soon.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Come on Dawgs find a way to win!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Is it still Bobo's fault?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You spoke too soon.



My bad.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Td!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Can't start a quarter much better than that.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Is it still Bobo's fault?



He's 2-3 and against Boise tonight.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Is it still Bobo's fault?



Nope. Hang this one on Richt.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

If we had a consistent qb we'd be dangerous.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Can somebody explain to me why Georgia started off the half with a pooch kick? And why they don't ALWAYS kick it into the endzone?


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

We're going to have to get another turnover I believe to win.


----------



## Resica (Oct 10, 2015)

I believe Danielson may lose this game for Georgia!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

Vern and Danielson calling a great game so far


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

I mean they are calling it like it is


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Manhandled by all these freshmen


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

Defense has quit.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Resica said:


> I believe Danielson may lose this game for Georgia!



Nope. I don't like listening to Gary or Verne no matter who is playing.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Good job from a tired D


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Did you hear Danielson say catch it. That's cheerleading


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Come on long slow drive.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> Come on long slow drive.



*That ends with a Dawg TD


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

It's hard for receivers to catch the ball when it bounces to them!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

threw it in the dirt

what a cannon


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Nope


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

SO tired of terrible qb play by Lambert. Ramsey is not any better. I guess Bauta must be horrible for him to not even get a shot in trash time play.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

If we are going to win this game it's going to have to be on 1st and 2nd down........


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Tired D to go again. Need that turnover.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Come on Dawgs!!1!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Tackle tackle tackle


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> threw it in the dirt
> 
> what a cannon


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Cover cover


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

How?


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

The defense is going to cost UGA the game


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2015)

What's going on in this thread?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

well,  Richt appears calm


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Dang.


UT is making this a game


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Pitiful tackling the whole game


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Can't expect too much from the defense at this point. They are gassed after being out there with very little rest because the offense can't do squat.


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Richt needs to show emotion instead of showing none as usually


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Also, not surprised at all. Disappointed yes, but not surprised.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

There's still a chance


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

10rc wants it more than the Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> well,  Richt appears calm


It's not his fault. The oc and dc are the coaches.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2015)

Hey. This ain't lookin good


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> It's not his fault. The oc and dc are the coaches.



ahh, that's right,, forgot he's just a consultant


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Also, not surprised at all. Disappointed yes, but not surprised.



This


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2015)

if the dogs could tackle they would be a good team.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Good ol rocky top, woo, rocky top tennessee


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 10, 2015)

vols will choke - mark it down


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2015)

Is that how they teach em to return a kickoff. Run into a wad of guys?


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Run into the back of your blockers. Run where the hole is suppose to be.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Is that how they teach em to return a kickoff. Run into a wad of guys?



Who are you referring to when you say "they"? The special teams coach? We ain't got none and special teams continue to be a weak spot.


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Let's blame this on Bobo...how does that sound?


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2015)

That ain't good


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

............................................................


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

Ballgame.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Can't blame that on Lambert


Perfect throw


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

woops!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## mguthrie (Oct 10, 2015)

I heard yall all the way over here. How do you drop that?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Ball Game


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

Say good night Gracie.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Congrats vols. Now you get to keep your coach another season.


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Good game vols...yall wanted it more and Deserve to win it


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Would Chubb have made a difference in the game? It's hard to tell, but either way the Dawgs have been out played this entire game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

It ain't over boys


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

I blame this all on Vern and Danielson


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

No penalties


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

This game is not at all on that Reggie Davis drop either. 2/11 on third down going into that play is the major difference in the game


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Not over yet


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> This game is not at all on that Reggie Davis drop either. 2/12 on third down going into that play is the major difference in the game



Nope..

gonna fell bad for the kid if they lose.. but deff not all on him


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

wow


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Now it is


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Woooowwwwwww


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Wow...what a punt


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 10, 2015)

Danielson just said our. How much more bias do you need.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

We got em right where we want them


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> It ain't over boys



Sure it is. UGA has to run a 2 minute offense. And their qb is Lambert


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Plenty of time left


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

man... tenn just sucks... how is this even happening


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Wow...is UGA lucky enough to score?


----------



## Headshot (Oct 10, 2015)

Defeat from the jaws of victory!   24-3 UGA up with 4:47 left in the 2nd qtr.  Then....UT goes 35-7 the rest of the game.  Result 38-31 
UT wins.  Congrats Vols....You wanted it more.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

oh my


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Dang coach


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

Now Cmr's fired up


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Congrats vols


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 10, 2015)

There's always next year.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Good game vols


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

#thatsawrap

#dawgsarentforreal

#Belkbowlboundmaybe

#gonhuntin


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2015)

Be some drunk banjo picking Rock eaters in Tennessee tonight.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Now Cmr's fired up



Lol


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Congrats vols!!!' Yall deserved that win


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

paynurts... get your paynurts


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 10, 2015)

Just.....sayin.....


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 10, 2015)

Way to go vols!!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 10, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Good game vols


Thanks. Classy post.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 10, 2015)

Well Shoot!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats Vols.


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Guess Arkansas could beat UGA this year....I am not looking forward to the FL game or next week for that matter


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> Thanks. Classy post.



he don't mean it


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 10, 2015)

Praying for Nick Chubb. Y'all not having him was the only reason we had a chance.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 10, 2015)

Congrats to the Vols. They wanted it bad and played a great game.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 10, 2015)

But hey...CMR is still a heck of a nice guy.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

alphachief said:


> But hey...CMR is still a heck of a nice guy.



All that matters I guess in GA


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 10, 2015)

Life is too short to keep believing CMR will ever do anything but break your heart! These last two games....

I could see losing to Bama but not getting blown out like we were. I can even see losing to Tennessee after Chubb got hurt but not after being up 24-3!! I honestly believe with the talent we have at Georgia that coach Richt is the only coach I know of that could pull that off! A laughingstock 2 weeks in a row! Embarassing!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

BlueFrogg said:


> #TshirtfansbegivingupontheirteamafterhalftheseasoncontributingtowhyUGAisnotrespectedbyanyone



And most georgia southern fans that I encounter are extremely arrogant and are the reason why I will never have respect for georgia state...oops meant southern.

#theyallhavelittlemansyndrome


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah we're trash


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 10, 2015)

alphachief said:


> But hey...CMR is still a heck of a nice guy.



I'd take him over Jimbo any day.


----------



## freedog74 (Oct 10, 2015)

Like I said earlier congrats to the Vols yall deserved that game.  Yall wanted it more than UGA


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

BlueFrogg said:


> Hehehe so easy to get under UGA fans skin. Best part is the majority of the fan base base no ties and didn't attend, just a bunch of wannabes.



Wasn't your uncle a professor at Miss St?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

BlueFrogg said:


> Hehehe so easy to get under UGA fans skin. Best part is the majority of the fan base base no ties and didn't attend, just a bunch of wannabes.



It wasn't you that got under my skin. You just provided an opportunity for me to share how I have felt about GSU for years.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> Life is too short to keep believing CMR will ever do anything but break your heart! These last two games....
> 
> I could see losing to Bama but not getting blown out like we were. I can even see losing to Tennessee after Chubb got hurt but not after being up 24-3!! I honestly believe with the talent we have at Georgia that coach Richt is the only coach I know of that could pull that off! A laughingstock 2 weeks in a row! Embarassing!



Agree


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

BlueFrogg said:


> Hehehe so easy to get under UGA fans skin. Best part is the majority of the fan base has no ties and didn't attend, just a bunch of wannabes.
> 
> Oh wait, I was born in Georgia and my aunt took a couple classless there before dropping out HAHAH



How the fishin' been btw


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> How the fishin' been btw


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2015)

So any guesses what Georgia's rank will be on the Ap poll tomorrow ?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

BlueFrogg said:


> Pretty good, little too easy



Well you are fishing in a pretty easy place to fish.

hashtaggottrolled


----------



## bullgator (Oct 10, 2015)

Throwback said:


> So any guesses what Georgia's rank will be on the Ap poll tomorrow ?



Probably fall out of the top 25


----------



## 300whispertc (Oct 10, 2015)

BlueFrogg said:


> Hehehe so easy to get under UGA fans skin. Best part is the majority of the fan base has no ties and didn't attend, just a bunch of wannabes.
> 
> Oh wait, I was born in Georgia and my aunt took a couple classes there before dropping out HAHAH



I call them walmart alum


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah how's those volsux now? You Uga fans are silly and foolish EVERY year! Enjoy it. Slayers head blew up literally. I won't rub it in and I won't be on as much. My season is done. We could lose every game left and I'm good.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 10, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yeah how's those volsux now? You Uga fans are silly and foolish EVERY year! Enjoy it. Slayers head blew up literally. I won't rub it in and I won't be on as much. My season is done. We could lose every game left and I'm good.



congrats on the win


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 10, 2015)

So do I understand correct what a couple have said? If someone didn't graduate from UGA they shouldn't be a UGA football fan? I doubt UGA or any other D-1 team would even have a team if it weren't for the Walmart alumni.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 10, 2015)

*re:*

Well time to do more hunting!

UGA fan for life but I won't support these coaches again.  No real fight in this team, they can't tackle (except Ganus from UAB), they don't have a QB and an experienced OL can't block. Other than that team is good. But good is the enemy of great! I heard that somewhere.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 10, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> I'd take him over Jimbo any day.



You can have him...we'll keep Jimbo.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 10, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yeah how's those volsux now? You Uga fans are silly and foolish EVERY year! Enjoy it. Slayers head blew up literally. I won't rub it in and I won't be on as much. My season is done. We could lose every game left and I'm good.



Congrats vols on ur first win in 5 yrs over Georgia 
U new u had it on first play when Chubb went down
The roar went up
Congrats, we are silly and y'all are much more sophisticated


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 10, 2015)

Congrats Vols. Well deserved.....

1) Up 24-3 before the half
2) Scored a touchdown on special teams
3) Scored a touchdown on defense
4) Won the turnover battle

And still couldn't pull off a win....really don't know what to say except that I'm embarrassed for our team and fans.

Praying that Chubb makes a speedy recovery. Beat Missouri and Go Dawgs.........


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 10, 2015)

We were at the GA National Fair most of the day.  Sounded like a rough game.  Listened for a little while then caught the 4th qtr on TV.  We had some shots, but if you don't execute, you don't win.

Hate it that Chubb got hurt.  Hate to lose a game we should've won.  Congrats to Tenn.  They were overdue for a good win.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2015)

Well 4x4 what's the avatars going to be


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

Good job UT. We saw a bad team beat a very bad team today. Both of them should be calling for their coaches head. UT still does not have a signature win.


----------



## huntersluck (Oct 10, 2015)

I am not a GA fan so I enjoyed the game even though I hate it Chubb got hurt. I will say this to the GA fans do not start calling for MR to be fired it appears to me Mr Pruitt is the one that need to be fired, GA defense has been ran all over since he got the job.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 10, 2015)

Again, congrats on the win UT fans. Y'all certainly deserve it.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 10, 2015)

Michel basically handed UT 7 points with that fumble on the kickoff and Reggie Davis dropped a sure 7 points.  UGA lost the 2nd best back in college football.  Even with that it was a not a well coached game, bad tackling and out of position on defense, and too bland of offense, not getting the TE's in the game until late.  Who knows, that may be more a product of Lambert not checking down than play calling though.  It seems like with all the young players, Richt is setting up the next 3 years for Eason.    I think Eason is the missing piece on offense and another year of experience will help the defense as they are very young.

Eason will have Woerner, Godwin, Blazevich, Jackson Harrris, (Nauta maybe), Curtis, Chigbu, Reggie Davis to throw to.  The WR corps will be much better, QB play will be much better.  Elijay Holyfield and probably Devwah Whaley are coming in at RB and Michel and Chubb possibly returning.  UGA is getting a great group of O-lineman.  

The defensive line will be better and deeper with Trent Thompson starting to get it and Julian Rochester, and Derrick Brown, both 5 star DT's coming is this class, and a couple more 4 star's coming in.  

if Richt can't get it done with the recruits coming in, then he needs to be shown the door, but not before we see what can be done with Eason at the helm for a year or 2.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 10, 2015)

lbzdually;9774433

if Richt can't get it done with the recruits coming in said:
			
		

> And the cheers are deafening as we hear two mote years.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

A bad team beat a very bad team. Like I said UT still does not have a signature win.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 10, 2015)

Sorry dually don't care how high eason is ranked he won't be a stafford. And yet Richt still can't do it. Quit giving the man excuses.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 10, 2015)

We gave yall a TD  too. 99 yards worth.  It was a heck of game. I know yall think we suck, but we're a quarter?/play call/fg/etc from being an undefeated team.  I'm still not happy with our play calling on offense.  Although we did try a little more today.  Ga was overrated coming in this season and everyone but Dawgs knew it.  Trust me,  us UT  fans know the feeling all too well. I'm just glad the ball FINALLY bounced our way today.  We've been snake bit long time..

Prayers for, Chubb. I honestly hated to see that happen


----------



## Throwback (Oct 10, 2015)

http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...ferral&utm_source=facebook.com?is_shared=true


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

I'll be honest next year isn't going to be any better. We will be starting a freshman QB and that means there's going to more turnovers from the QB position. Our D looked silly in pass coverage and as the game went on the tackling was just ugly. But,,, they were gassed and that's because they spent the whole game on the field. So I can't really blow Pruitt up but he has a lot to repair himself. Our offense is just plain horrible. Our O line can't open up any holes and that baffles me because I thought they were our best unit coming in this year. There's no play action because we can't run the ball and my 15 year old son can call every play just about every time and that's a major problem.


We have good classes coming every year so thats not the problem. I like the changes that were made with S&C but that takes time to see the fruit from that. There are no in game changes. Schotty is either lost or he knows he has nothing to work with. I know players have to execute as well but you call to your strength not your weakness.... Our TE's are freakish good, our TB's are freakish good (without Chubb),  our O line cam pass protect, our WR's are average besides Mitchell and McKenzie but he's out. So that leaves the QB as the X factor. we are below average there....... Specialty teams is a train wreck!


So what gives? I don't know. We had fat Daddy's up front when Grantham was here and Bama ran it down our throats in the SECCG because we had no depth. I remember when Spurrier took the USCe job the first thing he started doing was recruiting the trenches on both sides. I think that's our biggest issue with Richt. He has never done that with O linemen which we all know. All of our D linemen with exception of one or two would be LB's at Bama. But, Pruitt and Rocker are recruiting the Bama like D linemen. We have two 5 stars coming in but they won't help next year and we need to be 3 or 4 deep up front on bot sides of the ball. UGA rakes the $ in so the excuses are all but done. This team with all the talent and the $ these coaches are making looks silly! Lets be real here for a minute,,,, Mizzou has won the east two years in a row! 


So what do we need? There's only one thing. A new head coach. It's time for change. we sell out almost every home game. The $ is flowing. We recruit well even though we keep getting embarrassed in big games. It's past time for change in Athens. I stayed on the Richt bus until today. Last week was bad but we got flogged by a great team. This week done it for me. UT no disrespect is not a good team and neither are we. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'll be honest next year isn't going to be any better. We will be starting a freshman QB and that means there's going to more turnovers from the QB position. Our D looked silly in pass coverage and as the game went on the tackling was just ugly. But,,, they were gassed and that's because they spent the whole game on the field. So I can't really blow Pruitt up but he has a lot to repair himself. Our offense is just plain horrible. Our O line can't open up any holes and that baffles me because I thought they were our best unit coming in this year. There's no play action because we can't run the ball and my 15 year old son can call every play just about every time and that's a major problem.
> 
> 
> We have good classes coming every year so thats not the problem. I like the changes that were made with S&C but that takes time to see the fruit from that. There are no in game changes. Schotty is either lost or he knows he has nothing to work with. I know players have to execute as well but you call to your strength not your weakness.... Our TE's are freakish good, our TB's are freakish good (without Chubb),  our O line cam pass protect, our WR's are average besides Mitchell and McKenzie but he's out. So that leaves the QB as the X factor. we are below average there....... Specialty teams is a train wreck!
> ...


----------



## bullgator (Oct 11, 2015)

As a Gator fan, Georgia scares me more now. 
Y'all will relish the roll of spoiler from here out as opposed to playing too tight and blowing meaningful games.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2015)

> Chubb's absence didn't prevent the defensive front from collapsing against a Vols offense that pounds the rock despite an offensive line that's less-than-stellar. Chubb's absence didn't allow Dobbs to light up a secondary through the air with 312 yards and three scores despite not even trying to stretch the field all year. Chubb's absence didn't force Davis to drop a surefire touchdown that was sitting in his bread basket. Chubb's absence didn't cause Michel to fumble a kick return late in the second quarter.



There you have it. The fumble by Michel was the turning point and the Dawgs failed to regain the momentum.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 11, 2015)

Why was Sony even on kick return?
Don't u think he needed to be rested and focused on being the featured back with Chubb out?
Coaching 
Or lack there of


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 11, 2015)

Too many problem areas to correct overnight. Our outside LB's like Floyd were on roller skates being pushed around. That was the worst tackling I have EVER seen from a UGA team. Did Rambo come back and hold a tackling clinic? I am guessing Tn had 40 broken tackles, heck maybe 80. It appears our smaller inside LB's were getting smothered most of the game, too, quick but not Alabama strong. 
Reggie Davis went from the most average return man I had seen in Red and Black to electrifying so that was good to see. Yes his drop hurt but I kinda feel like the Defense was really not interested in covering their TE and WR's too closely nor tackling their big fast QB or the 240lb back Hurd, so we probably would have lost in OT anyway. Bad or very avg QB play from our QB, also.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

westcobbdog said:


> Too many problem areas to correct overnight. Our outside LB's like Floyd were on roller skates being pushed around. That was the worst tackling I have EVER seen from a UGA team. Did Rambo come back and hold a tackling clinic? I am guessing Tn had 40 broken tackles, heck maybe 80. It appears our smaller inside LB's were getting smothered most of the game, too, quick but not Alabama strong.
> Reggie Davis went from the most average return man I had seen in Red and Black to electrifying so that was good to see. Yes his drop hurt but I kinda feel like the Defense was really not interested in covering their TE and WR's too closely nor tackling their big fast QB or the 240lb back Hurd, so we probably would have lost in OT anyway. Bad or very avg QB play from our QB, also.



Agree. Floyd got benched last year because of his run support against UF. I could see a slip in run support with the LB group but they should the sack masters and that they are not. Floyd got stuffed by a freshmen tackle all day. we get no pressure and they exploits the weak secondary......


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2015)

I was wondering where Jenkins was. Apparently he was battling a groin injury and sat out the second half. Still no reason why the other guys forgot how to tackle.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

DSGB said:


> I was wondering where Jenkins was. Apparently he was battling a groin injury and sat out the second half. Still no reason why the other guys forgot how to tackle.



Agree don't think it would have been much different Pruitt said he's been playing hurt for weeks.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> So what do we need? There's only one thing. A new head coach. It's time for change. we sell out almost every home game. The $ is flowing. We recruit well even though we keep getting embarrassed in big games. It's past time for change in Athens. I stayed on the Richt bus until today. Last week was bad but we got flogged by a great team. This week done it for me. UT no disrespect is not a good team and neither are we. Go Dawgs!



Boom. ^

You wait 15 years and whadaya get? Another day older and a deeper in debt. St. Peter doncha call him but make him go. He ain't fit to run the Bulldog show.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> UGA rakes the $ in so the excuses are all but done. This team with all the talent and the $ these coaches are making looks silly! Lets be real here for a minute.......Mizzou has won the east two years in a row!
> 
> So what do we need? There's only one thing. A new head coach. It's time for change. we sell out almost every home game. The $ is flowing. We recruit well even though we keep getting embarrassed in big games. It's past time for change in Athens. I stayed on the Richt bus until today. Last week was bad but we got flogged by a great team. This week done it for me. UT no disrespect is not a good team and neither are we. Go Dawgs!



Winner


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 11, 2015)

The big question is, if Richt is gone who out here who is available will no doubt be a step up from Richt?  Peterson from Washington,  Campbell from Toledo, Whittingham from Utah?   Would any of them step away from an easier conference to run the gauntlet in the SEC?


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 11, 2015)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Winner



x3.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 11, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Michel basically handed UT 7 points with that fumble on the kickoff and Reggie Davis dropped a sure 7 points.  UGA lost the 2nd best back in college football.  Even with that it was a not a well coached game, bad tackling and out of position on defense, and too bland of offense, not getting the TE's in the game until late.  Who knows, that may be more a product of Lambert not checking down than play calling though.  It seems like with all the young players, Richt is setting up the next 3 years for Eason.    I think Eason is the missing piece on offense and another year of experience will help the defense as they are very young.
> 
> Eason will have Woerner, Godwin, Blazevich, Jackson Harrris, (Nauta maybe), Curtis, Chigbu, Reggie Davis to throw to.  The WR corps will be much better, QB play will be much better.  Elijay Holyfield and probably Devwah Whaley are coming in at RB and Michel and Chubb possibly returning.  UGA is getting a great group of O-lineman.
> 
> ...



No disrespect, but all I keep hearing is about all these recruits. Is this going to be dream team 2? Just wondering what ever came of dream team from 6 years ago? I see a lot of the Dawg faithful finally accepting what others have been saying about CMR tge last 5-7 years. It is somewhat a breakthrough with these guys. Then I see a post like this and it has the same feel as " just wait until next year" to it. Not sure the UGA faithful can stand another let down with top talent and with this staff, that is what you get. Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and over again expecting a different result.
I think it was Bear Bryant who one said he could coach his players to beat yours and then coach yours to beat his. I believe that Saban could do the same with the talent UGA has.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 11, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> The big question is, if Richt is gone who out here who is available will no doubt be a step up from Richt?  Peterson from Washington,  Campbell from Toledo, Whittingham from Utah?   Would any of them step away from an easier conference to run the gauntlet in the SEC?



Nobody was available last year, but Florida seems to have found them a pretty good coach.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

fairhope said:


> No disrespect, but all I keep hearing is about all these recruits. Is this going to be dream team 2? Just wondering what ever came of dream team from 6 years ago? I see a lot of the Dawg faithful finally accepting what others have been saying about CMR tge last 5-7 years. It is somewhat a breakthrough with these guys. Then I see a post like this and it has the same feel as " just wait until next year" to it. Not sure the UGA faithful can stand another let down with top talent and with this staff, that is what you get. Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and over again expecting a different result.
> I think it was Bear Bryant who one said he could coach his players to beat yours and then coach yours to beat his. I believe that Saban could do the same with the talent UGA has.



I see his point to a degree. These classes are in top 10 every year. We have a lot of attrition as well heck almost half of the 2013 class are gone. That's Richt's fault to. The same happened with the dream team.    I'm not worried about being the next UT anymore sometimes that's just the chance you have to take. UF went through three before they landed the right one just keep looking if that's the case.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> The big question is, if Richt is gone who out here who is available will no doubt be a step up from Richt?  Peterson from Washington,  Campbell from Toledo, Whittingham from Utah?   Would any of them step away from an easier conference to run the gauntlet in the SEC?



It's just the chance we have to take. We can't keep living in that fear or it will never change. May be a rough ride for a few years we may lose some recruits but so be it. Time to get after it and find the guy!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 11, 2015)

If Chubb had been healthy and Jordan Jenkins had not been out pretty much the whole game, which I believe are UGA's best offensive and defensive players and if Michel had not fumbled and Reggie Davis not dropped a sure game tying FG, I would be firmly on the fire Richt bandwagon.   Chubb is a massive part of the offense one of the 2 best RB's in the entire country, losing him meant Michel could not be the in the slot and as a change up to Chubb.  With 2 weeks to change the offense and to get guys like Jenkins healthy, I really think UGA can win out.  If Florida (or Missouri)stomps UGA, then fire Richt, no doubt.   (edit, I thought this was UGA's bye week)

Richt is gone, who would be a better coach than Richt that would take the job?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I see his point to a degree. These classes are in top 10 every year. We have a lot of attrition as well heck almost half of the 2013 class are gone. That's Richt's fault to. The same happened with the dream team.    I'm not worried about being the next UT anymore sometimes that's just the chance you have to take. UF went through three before they landed the right one just keep looking if that's the case.



Would UGA have a better team on the field if they still had Johnathan Taylor, Joshua Harvey Clemons, Shaq Wiggins, Ty Flournoy Smith?  Maybe.  Would they win more games by not suspending players that would have just got a warning on other teams, probably?  Those are UGA rules though, and this is the first year in several where no one has seen a major suspension.   If the next coach has to go by the same rules as Richt, they will be hamstrung the same way.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Would UGA have a better team on the field if they still had Johnathan Taylor, Joshua Harvey Clemons, Shaq Wiggins, Ty Flournoy Smith?  Maybe.  Would they win more games by not suspending players that would have just got a warning on other teams, probably?  Those are UGA rules though, and this is the first year in several where no one has seen a major suspension.   If the next coach has to go by the same rules as Richt, they will be hamstrung the same way.



Valid points. We got rid of quite a few cancers and I like that. That doesn't make up for total lack of being unprepared. Richts teams don't just lose they get blown out. The get humiliated. My son HS got a new coach this year he called me and told me that my sons class was going to win a state championship. I told him it wasn't going to happen and he got mad at me. He has a much different problem than Richt. We live in a rural county with 2 HS. With the other schools program on the rise and not a whole lot of kids to pull from that makes the new coaches even harder. He came from Gwinnett county with a well full of D1 prospects. My sons varsity team hasn't won but 1 game in 3 years. Thats what he's up against. I told him just get us to the point that we are in every game. Get us back to being competitive again. Without a lot of talent he will earn his $ as a coach. Richt has a well full of talent to pick from. he recruits well even after being slapped around year in and year out. It's all coaching and it all falls on his shoulders. I talked to my sons new coach two weeks ago and told me I was right. I hope we do win a State title in 3 years but it's not likely. 



I wanted to hope Richt could get it done. But it's plainly obvious he can not. Next year will just like this year. He can lose games without being blown off the field in every aspect of the game. Sorry but I'm done with him.


----------



## riprap (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Valid points. We got rid of quite a few cancers and I like that. That doesn't make up for total lack of being unprepared. Richts teams don't just lose they get blown out. The get humiliated. My son HS got a new coach this year he called me and told me that my sons class was going to win a state championship. I told him it wasn't going to happen and he got mad at me. He has a much different problem than Richt. We live in a rural county with 2 HS. With the other schools program on the rise and not a whole lot of kids to pull from that makes the new coaches even harder. He came from Gwinnett county with a well full of D1 prospects. My sons varsity team hasn't won but 1 game in 3 years. Thats what he's up against. I told him just get us to the point that we are in every game. Get us back to being competitive again. Without a lot of talent he will earn his $ as a coach. Richt has a well full of talent to pick from. he recruits well even after being slapped around year in and year out. It's all coaching and it all falls on his shoulders. I talked to my sons new coach two weeks ago and told me I was right. I hope we do win a State title in 3 years but it's not likely.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to hope Richt could get it done. But it's plainly obvious he can not. Next year will just like this year. He can lose games without being blown off the field in every aspect of the game. Sorry but I'm done with him.



Recruiting might be the only thing that might be affected if Richt is gone. IMO a ton of coaches could come in and win with the players we have. Even Paul Johnson, but tech better hope he can get it together cause he is about the only guy who can win with the players he's got.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

riprap said:


> Recruiting might be the only thing that might be affected if Richt is gone. IMO a ton of coaches could come in and win with the players we have. Even Paul Johnson, but tech better hope he can get it together cause he is about the only guy who can win with the players he's got.



Agree regardless whatever it takes.... Just bring change.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

Uga should've run downhill more.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 11, 2015)

For those interested the replay is on the SEC network right now


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

fairhope said:


> For those interested the replay is on the SEC network right now



I turned  it off while we have the lead. If I don't watch it anymore as far as I'm concerned we win!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I turned  it off while we have the lead. If I don't watch it anymore as far as I'm concerned we win!!!!



Fantastic philosophy


----------



## riprap (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I turned  it off while we have the lead. If I don't watch it anymore as far as I'm concerned we win!!!!



I've been watching the 1st class orange fans.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga should've run downhill more.



 

The rain wasn't heavy enough.  Don't you know anything about football?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 11, 2015)

riprap said:


> I've been watching the 1st class orange fans.



When you find some let me know


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

UGA plays better when it's cold. We'll be fine lows going down to 42 this week!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> UGA plays better when it's cold. We'll be fine lows going down to 42 this week!!!



As long as it don't hit 38, y'all be fine


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> As long as it don't hit 38, y'all be fine



Nothing symbolic at what the temp is just needs to be below 50


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> The rain wasn't heavy enough.  Don't you know anything about football?




Obviously not....


Haven't you seen my picks in the pick em thread?


----------



## bulldawgborn (Oct 12, 2015)

I have watched this Mark Richt Bulldawg program for half my life.  No question he has elevated us from the dark days of Goff and Donnan, but what has he done lately (post 2007)?  He should have a minimum of 2 National Championships, but hasn't taken a team to one.  Almost all of our rivals have replaced coaches and been to the National Championship since Richt took over at UGA.

Bottom line is his record is average, and his record against top 25 teams is subpar...barely over .500  We get embarrassed at least once a season.  Our backs were to the wall on Saturday, and we didn't do what needed to be done.  Losing Chubb should have been motivation...not discouragement.  If your players can't see that, there is something fundamentally wrong with how you coach them up.  That kinda sums it up there is some thing fundamentally wrong with the fundamentals of our football team.  Can't block, can't tackle, can't protect the ball, can't win games we should dominate because we can't do the little things it takes to win.

Let's not count this eason chicken until he hatches.  We would be kidding ourselves to think he's gonna come in an immediately light it up with ease.  He plays highschool football in Washington State...hardly the gauntlet of the SEC.  

I was fine with saying "Next year, will be our year" in 2001, but that started getting old come about 2008.  He we are 15 years in and still waiting on next year.

Next Man Up.  FIRE our Special Teams Coach...


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 12, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> can't win games we should dominate because we can't do the little things it takes to win....



Another winner


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 12, 2015)

Big problem is we don't have a special teams coach like a Coach Hartman from way back in the day.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2015)

go dog


----------

